# Do you guys deal when going out for dinner?



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Tonight i went out with a fellow co worker of mine and like any other time, my anxiety goes through the roof because i feel as if I'm leaking all over the place. How do you guys manage your time when eating out for dinner? I'm actually very curious.


----------



## sanjeev (Nov 6, 2013)

I wouldn't plan more than a couple of hours unless absolutely necessary...which sucks for being social, but it's better than nothing. Perhaps you could take a double dose of pepto and gas-x right before an outing? Or pop some pills right before actually eating? It seemed strange at first, but I got myself a pill container that fit on my keychain, and I would just take my calcium/meds before eating...and it would just look like I was taking vitamins with my meal.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i only ever smell it at work, never worry about it at home or socialising. i must just open up after a few hours sitting, or sitting whilst being anxious.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I almost never go out to restaurant,when i do,like to sit with back to wall..makes me less anxious that someone is behind me...dont like it when someone is behind me,makes me anxious


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

choose some plaza outside area for eating  where seats are far away from each other. n avoid the time when the shop are full with people. when u re doing so, they can move when they want to avoid u because there will be plenty of spare seats


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

My anxiety acts up like mother fucker but it doesn't stop me from having a good time. I wasn't asking for tips, merely curious about how you guys deal when going out.


----------

